# Gastrostomy tube exchange



## tkeeton7885 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a general surgeon who assisted a radiologist with a gastrostomy tube exchange over a wire under fluoroscopy. Can both providers bill for this service? I assume the correct CPT code is 49450? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

